# Composite Sketching workshop



## Sketch

A 40 hr *composite sketching workshop* is being hosted at Andover PD Sept 8-12 2008. The instructor is an NYPD forensic artist with 23+ years of experience. The workshop is approved by the International Association For Identification (IAI). Check this web link for more info: http://www.forartist.com/lecturing/policetraining.htm

The workshop is being organized in part by *The New England Forensic Artists Group*. For more information on this group visit their webpage at:
http://newenglandforensicartist.law.officelive.com/default.aspx


----------



## Sketch

*New England Forensic Artists Group*

The New England Forensic Artists Group is a newly formed organization of LE forensic artists. One of the goals of the group is to network forensic artists in the New England area into a resource for LE agencies. Anyone interested in this field or currently practicing are asked to join the group. Drawing skills can be learned. Not all current members have an art background. Althought the group is primarily for members of the LE community non LE members are already functioning within the group and will be considered for membership. The group currently has no members from VT or RI. Please pass this info on to anyone interested or any LE email lists.

The group supports membership in The International Association For Identification (IAI) and it's chartered divisions. Forensic Art has been a recognized forensic identification discipline by the IAI since 1986.

For more info on forensic art or the group please email at [email protected] or the group website http://newenglandforensicartist.law.officelive.com/default.aspx

For more information on the IAI go to www.theiai.org or the New England Division of the IAI at www.nediai.org.


----------

